# Problem: Stones getting black patches



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)

My Cichlid setup is 3.5moths old.

after 1st month, the diatom problem was there, 40% of the stones covered with reddish crystals (diatom- 1mm in diameter).

Now, I'm having this problem - almost 70% of the white stones are covered with black crystal like formation. its not protruding.

I tried cleaning red crystal like formations but to no avail.

Now the white stones are becoming really ugly & eye sore in the tank.

Day before yesterday, I removed 40% of the stones & added fine gravel.

Now there's something black forming in it at a particular spot.

Possible Cause: For two months i was not at home, so my bro changed the water (25%) ONCE, he didnt clean much of the waste from bottom.
I usually change 15-25% water at 2 week intervals.

Whats goin on in my tank? Will this hurt my cichlids? 

Whats the possible solution?

Check the pics.




Note: All the white stones were milky white when new, now they are heavily discoloured.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like some sort of mineral degrading in the rocks, calcium or something maybe.


----------



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)

i forgot to add, i use RO water + mineral water.
the tap water is hard water.


----------



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)

help me with this guys.


----------



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)

the red area are getting covered with black.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im guessing just gunk and algae is beginning to form or like stated before a softer mineral in the rock is deteriorating faster than the rest.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

If your water is acidic (which it probably is if you're using predominantly RO water) you're degrading the stones, actually dissolving them. They could be releasing less than beneficial things into your tank. What is your pH? What is your kH? Why do people automatically assume hard water is the devil?

Barbie


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

I would try cleaning them under your faucet with a clean brush and then boil them in a pan for about 4-5 min. Let them cool down by themselves.

What's your maintenance schedule like ?

What are your water specs ?

Have you lost any fish ?


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

Those rocks don't have some white coloring on them do they it almost looks like that in the pictures and its dissolving of into your tank I would get rid of them and get some more natural stone. Don't want to unintentionally poison your fish.


----------

